# Bohnings the "Tower" fletching jig & Glue



## GarysFotos.com (Jul 7, 2010)

The Tower from Bohning has finally arrived in the mail and brings with it the prospect of being able to fletch my arrows three fletching at a time. I have used other jigs and it becomes a pain to repeatedly have to glue a fletching on, walk away, come back and glue the next one on. I don’t know about you, but I need to utilize my time more wisely. I want something that will allow me to put all three on and also walk away and come back and expect to be done. The Bohning Tower allows this.
I cut open the packaging, looked at the instructions, and began assembly. Yes, there is “some assembly required”. It took a little while to figure out how it all went together, so figuring it out was a bit of a small task. However, once it hit me, I quickly put it together and realized how it worked. It comes with two rings that you put over the jig to allow the fletching glue to set. Also, you have 3 different shaft holders that you change according to shaft diameter. One drawback is, if you often use different shafts, then you will need to unscrew it from the base each time and re-screw the other in. If you use the same arrow, or arrow type and size, as most probably do, then you are good to go. This only adds stability to the shaft holder.
Now that the jig was together I went and grabbed two arrows I needed or could use some new fletchings. I choose my shaft holder, screwed it in and placed the shaft on the holder. I put my fletchings in the fletching holders and put a bead of glue on each one (Note: If using quick set glue or Bohning platinum Bohning sends some tabs to use to keep the jig from sticking to the shaft). I used Bohning Platinum glue to attach the fletching on. I have used this in the past with other jigs and it works quickly and efficiently
I brought up the fletching holders and grabbed my ring. One thing I noticed, and it is my only quirk with the jig, while holding it to grab a ring, the fletching holders move around. You have to be very careful in holding them while you grab your ring. Once you have seated your ring and let the glue dry, you can come back and know the fletchings have been stuck to your wrap/shaft. Allow a little set time and you will be off shooting again.
Bohning’s Platinum Fletching Glue
Also sent to me was Bohning’s fletching glue that set up within minutes. I have attached a few fletchings with this glue and shot through straw and also two-inch and four-inch thick foam and have yet to have a fletching pull off. The fletchings are still holding up after a month.
I have discussed the issue with the thinness of the glue with a rep from Bohning. Apparently there was a bad batch sent out by mistake. Bohning says to leave the lid off of the tube for about 2 or 3 minutes. This allows the glue to stiffen a bit. The new tubes I received did not have this issue. Bohning also included tabs that you can use to keep the fletching holders from sticking to your arrow shaft. Although a fast drying glue Bohning states this is not a quick set glue.
*Article Written by:Gary Elliott​*


----------

